# Bluetooth Constantly Connecting and Disconnecting



## caspruction (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone, I've been rocking the Verizon version of Build 6 for a week or so now and have noticed that my bluetooth constantly connects and disconnects with no normal pattern... sometimes mid call all while the phone is in my holster. I came to Build 6 from a 4.1 AOKP version and have never had this problem before with AOKP or pre-AOKP. Has anyone else had this issue? Or better yet... know how to resolve it? I greatly appreciate any input.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

caspruction said:


> Hey Everyone, I've been rocking the Verizon version of Build 6 for a week or so now and have noticed that my bluetooth constantly connects and disconnects with no normal pattern... sometimes mid call all while the phone is in my holster. I came to Build 6 from a 4.1 AOKP version and have never had this problem before with AOKP or pre-AOKP. Has anyone else had this issue? Or better yet... know how to resolve it? I greatly appreciate any input.


Welcome to Bluetooth on 4.2. Blame Google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blazer22x (Oct 15, 2011)

I've had lots of random Bluetooth disconnects on 4.2.2 using both cyanogenmod and most recently aokp jb-mr1 build 6. I may go back to aokp ics milestone 6 which never gave me any problems.


----------



## caspruction (Apr 6, 2013)

So it sounds like this is a 4.2 problem. Anyway the AOKP crew can get around it? *fingers crossed*


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

blazer22x said:


> I've had lots of random Bluetooth disconnects on 4.2.2 using both cyanogenmod and most recently aokp jb-mr1 build 6. I may go back to aokp ics milestone 6 which never gave me any problems.


why ics and not jb mr0?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blazer22x (Oct 15, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> why ics and not jb mr0?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I actually prefer the old ics builds... I'm not big on Google now or the new camera. My phone seemed to enter deep sleep better on ics using faux kernel as well. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't know if you've ever tried sourcery but it's a ROM built on 4.2.2 and offers the 4.2.1 Bluetooth stack in their mod section. Just an option if you'd like to give it a shot. ROM is great and the support from the developers is unmatched.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

blazer22x said:


> I actually prefer the old ics builds... I'm not big on Google now or the new camera. My phone seemed to enter deep sleep better on ics using faux kernel as well.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The 4.1 camera is nearly the same as the 4.0 camera. What do you mean? The only difference is that in 4.1 you can swipe to gallery from the camera where you couldn't in 4.0. I agree on the Google Now. I don't use it. 4.1 has enough improvements over 4.0 that I would not go back to 4.0. Maybe AOKP feels the most mature on ICS but I'd think they have all the features in 4.1 jellybean by now.

Deep sleep should not be affected that much by the Android version or kernel for that matter. Where are you basing this assumption? It just seems weird to see people preferring ICS over jellybean 4.1 (4.2 is still crappy though).


----------



## blazer22x (Oct 15, 2011)

There's no technical reason for better deep sleep on ics it's just a fact from my own phone use. All things being equal (or as close as possible) between roms, my phone was around 93% deep sleep when I was on aokp ics milestone 6. The best I've gotten on the newest jb builds is around 80%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

